# Game 40: Pacers @ Heat (3/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, March 10, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both times we've played them, we've blown the hell out of them. Gotta expect the Pacers to want to have a much better showing in this one. Especially since they've been off since Tuesday, which is crazy in this schedule to get 3 days off.

Miami is also in a bit of a scheduling quirk as well. Off since Wednesday, play on Saturday, then off until Tuesday. So 1 game in a 5 day stretch, which leads into a tough 3 games in 4 nights road trip (@Orlando/@Bulls/@76ers).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Christ, why can't they spread those games out for us? Wickity-wack.

And IIRC, Indiana was off two days before we faced them at the end of our 3-in-3. Obviously, despite being on the road, that didn't have a negative affect on us. They'll definitely be gunning for us either way after those first two games went the way they did. Can't come out weak and sloppy like we did against Atlanta's C team on Wednesday. So weird that a team could get 3 days off with this schedule.

:joel: Nice new moderator banners! :joel:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:clap:

Get him the ball tonight. Let him make Roy Hibbert cry.

(May be getting ahead of myself, but Joel is my boy.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

George Hill is out for the Pacers tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to Lebron


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

D-Wade looks good early!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade has that J on lock right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defend George maybe?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2: boom


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, George has made a couple of ridiculous layups in traffic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio has been playing like shit lately.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Trouble


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Our sideline plays are so pretty.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF are we doing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice play by Pitt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt! nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole in. Hopefully he can keep Collison in front of him better than Mario.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sexy Dexy!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio is getting ****ing owned.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Pitt needs to go for the dunk from right under the basket like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****! Again, go for the dunk Pitt!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Pitt lets see some explosion around the basket


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just have to finish that, Dex. Inexcusable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-17 after 1

Lebron is way off tonight. Bosh never had a chance to get it going.

Wade was the only bright spot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, terrible quarter by everyone not named Dwyane Wade.

Pitt should've had 2 more buckets. Those missed bunnies were Joelesque.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Why did Mario start sucking the second I started to admit he may be a solid PG?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh this is hard to watch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two sloppy turnovers in a row


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

One of those sloppy games huh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus ****ing christ, what the hell is this crap!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Chris, nice.

We're playing like a bunch of :bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How Admunson just scored is exactly how Pitt needs to finish inside. Just use that big ass body of his to clear room.

3 straight turnovers..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And again. WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need a bucket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 straight turnovers...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy hell. This is disgraceful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Wade and Lebron in there, Battier and Miller are playing just awful.

Light a fire under their ass Spo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spobot takes out Wade despite him being our only offense. Doesn't go back with him sooner to stop the bleeding. Dude just crumbles with on-the-fly decisions. Just terrible in-game coach. Great preparation and team builder. Horrible after tipoff.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dick Bavetta is horribly old.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty unbelievable that we could be down just 6 if Wade makes both these upcoming free throws.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The thing that gives me confidence about this team is how quickly we can erase big leads. The less confident part is how we're prone to lapses that give them the leads.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mr. Glass is hurt again. Amnesty this guy in the summer and replace him with Terrel Harris.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ßen said:


> The thing that gives me confidence about this team is how quickly we can erase big leads. The less confident part is how we're prone to lapses that give them the leads.


Yup. Unless we're down like 20, our deficits can disappear in a space of 2 to 3 minutes.

Our problem is we also have a tendency to play grab ass for stretches and just look completely unworried that the other team is putting up points.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Brilliant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seen so many players land on someone else's foot and twist their ankle this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We'll miss Mike and hopefully its nothing serious, but its nice to have JJ there on the bench in these situations.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully Miller comes back like he started the year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jason Jackson called it a "car port" instead of a garage...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Miller just cant stay healthy huh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is single-handedly keeping us close


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is so sick tonight. Thank ****.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:dwade: on fire


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier is playing so awful today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice step in by Lebron to take the charge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need more :lebron: and less :lebroncry:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade is even getting offensive rebounds over George. George is having a nightmare of a time covering Wade tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: I love you


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Flagrant?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you suck ass today


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Collison. 4pt deficit is actually a fluke considering how bad that was.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The games since the All-Star break have been painful to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario misses a technical free throw, allows Collison enough space to hit a 3 with the shot cxlock about to expire and fumbles a pass and misses a 3pt shot opportunity in the last 1:30 of the quarter...

43-39 at the half

Only down 4 after going down 14 and looking really sloppy. Wade carried us in that half. Hopefully Lebron and Bosh can snap out of it in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio's March numbers are pretty woeful. Team ran a lot smoother with Norris out there so far today.

Need more :lebron: and :bosh1: also. Worst half of the year for Lebron :lebroncry:.

Wade...needs to keep being Wade.

Would like to see JJ get an opportunity tonight also. Thought Dex was pretty solid off the bench again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They really put it on us. Thank the lord for :dwade:. Without him this would be the inverse of the first two games against Indiana.

What the hell are Rio's numbers since the All-Star break? It seems like he's hit 2 threes and been overall awful. You're only supposed to slump like that when you WIN the competition. C'mon man...

Hopefully Miller won't be out too long. He was overdue for a bang up. It'd been too long of a *remotely* healthy stretch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are lucky to have JJ as a backup, shouldn't be too big a dropoff from Miller if he's out for an extended period of time. I'm going to miss his rebounding though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hustle :joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller out the rest of the night


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> We are lucky to have JJ as a backup, shouldn't be too big a dropoff from Miller if he's out for an extended period of time. I'm going to miss his rebounding though.


Exactly. And I really hope we're able to keep Harris this summer with a multi-year deal because Miller is old and falling apart. Harris was like getting an extra first round pick this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

keep attacking, Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What the hell are Rio's numbers since the All-Star break? It seems like he's hit 2 threes and been overall awful. You're only supposed to slump like that when you WIN the competition. C'mon man...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is what we need, LBJ. Attack mode baby


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wade is so sick tonight. Thank ****.


LOL, would love to know what word got starred out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What is LeBron doing with these passes?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by :joel:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JOEL TIME!

Game over, Indiana


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: SWAG


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron missed a wide open layup for Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man what happened to our shooters. JJ stat!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron having a really bad game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pffft crap


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mario needs to give Spalding their contract back. He's done nothing but fail from 3 since then (including the 3-point shootout). He's not even coming close right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Come on Rio and LeBron, give Wade the damn ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Running our offense through Joel. Smart....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We are in the part of the game where every possession ends with Joel with the ball. Not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario did something positive in the half court


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Mario powerup noise! AWESOME


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was that, Wade?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> What the hell was that, Wade?


It's like everyone has put their brain on autopilot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Wade...ugh this team sometimes...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333333

FINALLY, 1st 3 in two games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, just not Lebron's night. That was a pretty easy conversion for him and he missed it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should've outletted Lebron. Wade was open.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, wait. If LeBron hadn't gone up for the shot attempt, that would've been a clear path foul. Actually shooting is the difference between 2 free throws, and 2 free throws and the ball? That doesn't seem right. Can anyone confirm or deny this? Maybe provide further detail to make it make sense?

And I meant to ask this earlier, is it me or does Rio seem to be shooting 50%-ish on technical free throw tries?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:lebron: is getting pounded every time he drives.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What happened to refs huddling up when they obviously get a call wrong? I've noticed lately that they just demand the ball back and force a quick inbound instead of huddling. ****ing NBA refs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs are idiots. They've just made like 5 bad calls in a row all against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

61-60 after 3

Pretty awful end to the quarter. Couldnt stop fouling and we just cant get things going on offense for long stretches.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is Lebron's worst game in weeks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pittman got fairly hosed at the end of that quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bane Shattier. Shane's alter ego, and the bane of my existence, he just shat twice.

Seriously though, I don't understand why the refs are wasting all this time and not simply giving Indiana FTs automatically on every possession immediately after they cross half court. Obviously, the foul will go against whomever is playing center.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UD immediately gives up a 4th quarter offensive board to Indy. Typical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh for ****s sake


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Bane Shattier. Shane's alter ego


Underrated post!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron just drew 5 fouls in a minute and a half. The Pacers are now over the limit with 10:14 left in the 4th


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Almost in the bonus


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hate when teams play like Indiana. They foul on virtually every play and browbeat the refs and dare them to call them all or pussy out and shift their definition of contact.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting owned by white boy hustle.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, rebounding is now killing us. Surprise surprise, its the CB/UD frontcourt....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow we're playing awful. LeBron looks very human. Don't know what he's shot at the line tonight, but he's appeared out of rhythm even there. I can't stand when he bends his knees, pops up, but then pauses before shooting. That totally negates the knee-bending. Might as well just stand there and hoist it. Save yourself the knee bends.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, this game is a struggle


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spo's rotation is bottlenecking Wade's production. There's no reason we should only have gotten 2 points in the second half from the best player on our team tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and Cole > Rio right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice mini-run here, but the Pacers are just having one of those magical nights. Every time we've held them to the end of the shotclock, they manage to convert, including at least two 3's. 

Speaking of those, what happened to our three-point shooting? Hardly looks like a team that sent two players to the AS shootout, with a third shooting over 50%.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What has happened to our 3pt shooting also?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad luck for Cole there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFSSSSS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Has Lebron gotten any calls on his drives in the half court?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont understand the UD love. I just dont get how he can get this many minutes down the stretch, being so ineffective. Maddening.

Joel has 5/7/2 blocks in 17 mins. UD has 2/8/1 block in 25 mins.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

**** Cole for stepping out of bounds there but **** LeBron more for not giving the ball to Wade once again about three plays in a row.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, you can see LeBron becoming more and more hesitant to drive. For some reason, the refs appear afraid to call fouls. How can he be missing layups that badly over and over without being fouled? Its common sense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel would murder West. Instead Haslem is getting destroyed.

It's telling that Vogel drew up an out of bounds play to attack Haslem. Apparently it's only our coaching staff that thinks Haslem is good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD again...driving me nuts...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally UD contributes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy **** Wade! WHAT THE **** IS THAT

So so amazingly bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Inexcusable. That was just a horrendous pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MANBEARPIG AND1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're ****ed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

COME On!!! :lebron:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MANBEARPIG MANBEARPIG MANBEARPIG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

he made the free throw. Lebron is CLUTCH! :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge and 1 by LBJ. Huge.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do we have a manbearpig face thing yet?

Dammit doesnt look like it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to defend here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What are you doing, UD?!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is not a good basketball player. Anybody who thinks otherwise needs to wake the **** up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem you are a ****ing retard.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was just such a bad move.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD SMH.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just dont understand what he was thinking with that. Terrible foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing UD...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis u did not do it


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is a terrible basketball player. I dare anybody to argue.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem...my ****ing god...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont even know what to say. UD....****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD hit a big shot earlier, so I won't go too hard on him, but come on man. Simple catch and slam. Why has he become paper mache in the mind?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have three All-Stars with $100 million contracts and we're losing a game because we're devoted to playing some scrub in the 4th.

LeBron three!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MANBEARPIG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LEBRON!!! 333!!!

:lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta get a stop here....this has Devin Harris written all over it...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We handed them this game on a silver platter and they couldnt finish it. Gotta win it now in OT.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, lets just pretend Haslem doesn't exist for the overtime


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron, that was clutch


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is the media happy now that Lebron took a clutch shot and made it? 










"ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!?"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank Jebus for LeBron's awakening. That turnover between he and Dwyane was epic, thought it was a game-ender. UD did his best to try to continue down that course, but :lebron: says "no."

Please Spo, Joel for UD in OT. UD just can't play anymore. He's dogshit of the body and mind. 

I think I've been inspired by getting to hear Bill Walton for the first time in awhile last night. His vernacular is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is embarrassing himself right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Please take Haslem out!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** YOU U(SELESS) D

Spo wants to die by the UD.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD you suck ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

unbelievable.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is ****ing pathetic. One guy costs the game for the entire team. And he's a ****ing bench player who can be replaced.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ misses a needed FT. Come on guys. This game would be in the books if we hadn't missed so many gimmes.

Both. FML.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Collison hooks Chalmers. Chalmers stands straight up, hands up. Chalmers called for foul.

These refs are unbelievable. Not to mention that block LeBron had that landed on Granger out of bounds. How is that Pacer ball?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11 missed free throws..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I blame Haslem for all of these missed free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh ties it up!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BOSH


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Imagine how over this thing would be if we were capable FT shooters. I know this is from way earlier in the night, but I think Chalmers should have shot his last technical FT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

EVERYONE IS CLUTCH!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

**** you Dick Bavetta. And1 you senile old ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: THIS IS MY HOUSE BITCH!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwade:

Any other moment of a game that's an and 1. I dont care about the new "emphasis."

Damn, Dwyane. I love you.

Wow, Indy had this thing won, but the Heat were the ones giving it away constantly. These last two games have been unnecessary stress.

:dwade: :lebron: Who needs free throws when you're downright nasty? Can't wait to hear ESPN find ways to call this non-clutch by LeBron, and denegrate his performance for letting Dwyane "be Batman" at the end. Who cares, though? Win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sad that Lebron's clutch plays in the 4th and OT will now be forgotten and the talk will be about Wade being the closer and not Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Sad thing is, ESPN so will do that, despite Lebron being HUGE down the stretch.

Dwyane ****ing Wade.

That was and 1 too. Assholes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's shot broke the arena. They lost power over there and Sun Sports has technical difficulties


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> EVERYONE IS CLUTCH!!!


Wade, LeBron, everyone else, yeah, *excluding* UD. He's gotta get it together!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What the hell is SunSports showing right now?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm also glad Bosh keeps seems to keep hitting big jumpers despite having otherwise invisible games


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade's shot broke the arena. They lost power over there and Sun Sports has technical difficulties


Oh, **** me. I was so pumped for postgame coverage. When did it cut out exactly, I sorta just realized there was no postgame interview shown.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

UD rebounded the last off reb!He sucked but still...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Oh, **** me. I was so pumped for postgame coverage. When did it cut out exactly, I sorta just realized there was no postgame interview shown.


Think it just abruptly went to commercial. 



> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> External power surge, power was back on within 1 minute at the AAA.


Crazy that it happened when it did. It easily could have happened right before Wade shot the ball. Just imagine if that would've happened? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Such a great win in the end. All 3 of the big 3 hit big shots, defeating Indiana and UD. I'm done with Haslem. I wouldn't blink if he were waived. I'm sure we could find a better DLeaguer who would add more win value despite not being ingrained in the system and covered in "Heat DNA."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any link to 'the shot'?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh's struggles are confounding. Either we need to go to him more early to get him engaged so he doesnt 'float', or we need to get him in some new sets. We tend to forget about him for long periods, which shouldn't happen. He's really a very important part of what we do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Spo says no MRI for Mike Miller. "They know it's a sprain." (Indicates it'll be a few days before a reevaluation.)


Good to hear.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Any link to 'the shot'?


Its up on NBA.com already


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tom Haberstroh's reaction grades are usually great, but he gave LeBron an A- and Dwyane a B+ for not scoring in the third and the bad pass to James (which I think he could've dove for and saved, weird play to me.) Dwyane should at least have the same grade as LeBron, Tom didn't even mention the gamewinner. Again, who cares.



Wade County said:


> ^ Sad thing is, ESPN so will do that, despite Lebron being HUGE down the stretch.
> 
> Dwyane ****ing Wade.
> 
> That was and 1 too. Assholes.


Also, book ESPN talking heads making a big deal out of Dwyane's "this is my house." They'll say he was intentionally taking a jab at LeBron out of jealousy of LBJ hitting those two huge 3s. I guarantee at least Skip will go there.

Damn, my stream just stopped. Has SS gotten their shit straight?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Have to say we are not winning a championship this year if Haslem is going to close out games. I don't care who comes out of the West. We lose to whoever if we even get past Chicago with that guy playing crunch minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sucks about Miller, but thank goodness its not serious. At first I thought it was his head again (concussion), then it looked like his knee, both of which would've been extra-hard suckage. Perhaps we get a look at Terell Harris a little bit while he's out? Dude was hot from the scrimmage, all the way through the limited minutes he's gotten. I really want to see to what degree he can keep some of that up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sun sports finally back up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Have to say we are not winning a championship this year if Haslem is going to close out games. I don't care who comes out of the West. We lose to whoever if we even get past Chicago with that guy playing crunch minutes.


Spo needs to take Haslem's Arabian Goggles off his eyes and witness the walking turd he's become. His minutes should be in the low twenties or teens even. Definitely not closing. Its amazing how bad he's become. The foot/shoulder injury excuse is out of currency. He shows flashes, then re-dumps his pants. This team can't afford to have his blunders decide its fate. Did he grab that late offensive rebound? Yes, it was great, but Joel makes that play, too. The Warden has passed UD, and there's more benefit to having a PF and a, albeit undersized, C on the floor then two PFs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All 5 players off the bench had exactly 1 assist. Never seen that one.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Sun sports finally back up.


I wish they'd stream the postgame on heat.com. Would that be legally permissable?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Spo needs to take Haslem's Arabian Goggles off his eyes and witness the walking turd he's become. His minutes should be in the low twenties or teens even. Definitely not closing. Its amazing how bad he's become. The foot/shoulder injury excuse is out of currency. He shows flashes, then re-dumps his pants. This team can't afford to have his blunders decide its fate. Did he grab that late offensive rebound? Yes, it was great, but Joel makes that play, too. The Warden has passed UD, and there's more benefit to having a PF and a, albeit undersized, C on the floor then two PFs.


Even Pittman and Bosh would be a better lineup than Haslem and Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT: Gerald Green did something I've never seen from a perimeter player (or probably any player) in my life tonight.

He dunked an alley oop with the rim *below his chin.*

EDIT: Correction, his mouth was at rim level, but still jaw-dropping. Figured he would've lost at least a touch of athleticism by this point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, sick, sick dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the youtube link of Wade's shot..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too bad R-Star didn't come talk shit. (He is a Pacer fan right?)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> OT: Gerald Green did something I've never seen from a perimeter player (or probably any player) in my life tonight.
> 
> He dunked an alley oop with the rim *below his chin.*
> 
> EDIT: Correction, his mouth was at rim level, but still jaw-dropping. Figured he would've lost at least a touch of athleticism by this point.


There's a Dan Gadzuric dunk I saw live about 10 years ago where he got the top of his head level with the square above the rim. Let me see if I can find it on youtube, but that means I have to watch a bunch of Dan Gadzuric clips. God help me...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT again: LOL, after getting fined a total of $1 mill in China, JR Smith is keeping it rolling in the US. $25K for posting that fat butt chick I've never heard of's ass in a thong on Twitter. Don't get why that requires a hefty fine (she wasn't naked like many were saying), but hey.

Wow, Dallas is getting worked by GS tonight after receiving similar workage from PHX and SAC. "We don't get enough credit/respect for being the champs." Shut up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> There's a Dan Gadzuric dunk I saw live about 10 years ago where he got the top of his head level with the square above the rim. Let me see if I can find it on youtube, but that means I have to watch a bunch of Dan Gadzuric clips. God help me...


Wow, didn't know Gadzuric ever had that in him. That was just prior to my re-emergence into NBA fandom.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> Have to say we are not winning a championship this year if Haslem is going to close out games. I don't care who comes out of the West. We lose to whoever if we even get past Chicago with that guy playing crunch minutes.


I disagree. Haslem is a great defender and rebounder, which is very important in playoff games (Haslem grabbed the offensive rebound for Wade's game winner tonight). Plus, even if he isn't hitting his shots he is still a better decoy then Joel to space the paint for Lebron and Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Watching the play again, yeah, Skip is going to have a field day talking about how LeBron missed the 3 at the end and then called Dwyane over to make the final play after UD got the offensive rebound. What he'll ignore is that LeBron's regulation 3 was to tie, meaning way more pressure. Gamewinners while already tied are much easier, at least in theory.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Skip Bayless ‏ @RealSkipBayless Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Couple nice moments for LeBron - esp. tying 3 end of reg (progress!) Missed FTs, late 3 in OT. But when it was TIME, Batman ended it. DWADE!


:laugh: I find it funny at this point. 


> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> It’s D-Wade’s 3rd go-ahead basket in the final 5 seconds of 4Q/OT this season, more than any other player in the NBA.


The one in Minny is credited to him, but the stats wont show the pass by Lebron, which was probably more difficult than the finish was.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> I disagree. Haslem is a great defender and rebounder, which is very important in playoff games (Haslem grabbed the offensive rebound for Wade's game winner tonight). Plus, even if he isn't hitting his shots he is still a better decoy then Joel to space the paint for Lebron and Wade.


Bosh knocked that ball out to Haslem. That's an example of Haslem getting the board but not showing rebounding ability. Rebound stats can be misleading. With 2 mins left in the OT David West was playing volleyball with the ball over the top of the undersized Haslem. He got 3 offensive rebounds on that one sequence until LeBron went down there and Manbearpig'd the board himself. David West is even undersized himself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool Pic from after the Wade shot


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

To be fair, for everyone that is bashing the media for pumping D Wade, and over looking LeBrons just as important finger prints on the game. The same thing happened to D Wade in the Boston Celtics series in the playoffs last year. D Wade had an incredible offensive series, and had to guard Ray Allen on the defensive end. However it was a LeBron James love fest after that series, because he had the most notable late game winning baskets. The point of me bringing this up, is that's this isn't really some conspiracy against LeBron or trying to make him seem unclutch. This is just how the mass media always portrays the hero. And If Wade is going to hit game winners, he's going to get all the acclaim. Vice Versa if it's LeBron hitting the game winner.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

23AJ said:


> To be fair, for everyone that is bashing the media for pumping D Wade, and over looking LeBrons just as important finger prints on the game. The same thing happened to D Wade in the Boston Celtics series in the playoffs last year. D Wade had an incredible offensive series, and had to guard Ray Allen on the defensive end. However it was a LeBron James love fest after that series, because he had the most notable late game winning baskets. The point of me bringing this up, is that's this isn't really some conspiracy against LeBron or trying to make him seem unclutch. This is just how the mass media always portrays the hero. And If Wade is going to hit game winners, he's going to get all the acclaim. Vice Versa if it's LeBron hitting the game winner.


Guarding a 36 year old Ray Allen who literally 95% just shoots 3's isnt something to brag about. I do remember though Lebron having to guard the rest of the team from Rondo to Garnett though....No big deal right?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Here's the youtube link of Wade's shot..


Hahahaha Juwan Howard thats some funny [email protected] 1:10


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's funny, trying to show Wade was fouled, Fiz is like "whoa n*gga, wtf?"

Just noticed Dwyane is wearing the same shoes Jordan wore when he made this somewhat significant shot:






Thought it was weird he wasn't wearing his signatures, he hasn't worn random Jordans since the first year he was with JB (09-10). I see why now. Good work David Stern with your storylines, making that shot go in with your magical game-scripting powers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Guarding a 36 year old Ray Allen who literally 95% just shoots 3's isnt something to brag about. I do remember though Lebron having to guard the rest of the team from Rondo to Garnett though....No big deal right?


Nobody is taking anything away from what LeBron accomplished in that series. (Even though he wasn't actually guarding all five positions, let alone KG). The point is, and remains, that D Wade played as significant of a role as James did. Hence Wade's series averages being incredible, and never slight the endurance factor it takes to chase Ray Allen around for an entire basketball game. You come across with either an agenda, or naive. My point still stands, the media will always focus, and bring greater attention to the game winners, and shots that seal the victory, regardless of other players production through out the game. Just the way life is, and always has been through the lens of the NBA media. No conspiracy against LeBron, and there was no conspiracy against Wade last year. The media is just going to put the brightest light and give the most pub to the guy that will get them the most attention. And headlines like game winning shot is what gets the most buzz. Always has been, and always will be.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

FML i missed an exciting game, and I love beating Indiana.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm over Haslem playing late games.

Put Joel in. Play a traditional lineup. If Joel sucks so badly he can't play late in the game, don't start him. Start Haslem. Play him 48 minutes and just cut Joel Anthony. Cut Dexter Pittman too. I mean, my goodness, we can _only_ play Haslem late so why play anyone else at any other point?

I hate our small ball lineups. We just get destroyed defensively and on the boards. Only reason we won last night is LeBron decided we wouldn't lose.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with the Joel > UD sentiment. Joel has really cut down on some of his more blatant terribleness like finishing around the rim and is probably a better defender in all aspects now. The only advantage UD has is shooting and spacing on offense and his jedi mind tricks over Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I understand it earlier in the 4th when you want his J out there, but in the last minute of the game, where if they make or miss, you're probably gonna call a timeout, no reason to have that extra offense UD brings.


----------

